# Как лучше плавать -  в ластах или без?



## Андреeй (9 Сен 2011)

Здравствуйте! Еще будучи почти здоровым купил путевку в Турцию (лучше бы в какой-нибудь грязелечебный санаторий, но кто же знал). Посмотрим, может быть лежание на теплом песочке и плавание в соленом море поможет уменьшить боли в ноге. Бегать мне тут запретили, а как насчет плавания в ластах? И еще, является ли грыжа противопоказанием к нырянию с  аквалангом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Сен 2011)

А почему вы не задаете вопрос какую ЛФК вам надо делать?
Почему вы пытаетесь перепрыгнуть этапы реабилитации?
Мы уже имеем место, где лечать боль в спине тренировками на тренажерах.

Тогда принцип такой, можно делать всё, что не вызывает боли.

А будет ли боль зависит от степени подготовленности.
Подготовиться можно по определенной системе, а можно любой нагрузкой если вы её примените постепенно и правильно.
Ходьба-Бег трусцой-Бег на тренажере-Бег по ровной поверхности-Бег по пересеченной местности.
И на каждом этапе начинаем постепенно и правильно.
Вход в воду-Ходьба в воде-Плавание обычное-Плавание с ластами-Плавание в акваланге.
Готовиться надо было заранее.

Если не готовы, то хоть принцип постепенности соблюдайте:
5 минут спокойно-10 минут спокойно- 15 минут спокойно-20-30-5 минут соревнования и т.д.
Время выбрано виртуально, либо подбирайте сами, либо ищите специалиста.


----------



## abelar (10 Сен 2011)

Уважаемый Андрей. Главное в ластах - не встретить акулу. Я тут на форуме отжигаю насчет акул.(почитайте)
В принципе,  рыба нормальная. Если не сожрет. Даже польза есть: после встречи с ней, у меня  стул наладился. Как вспомню-никакого эспумизана не надо....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Сен 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> В принципе, рыба нормальная. Если не сожрет.



Готовиться надо было заранее!
ХИ-ХИ-ХИ.


----------



## abelar (10 Сен 2011)

Федор Петрович! Вам смешно...
А я теперь хитрый. Костюм надеваю задом-наперёд. Думаю, что если что: выпущу ложную цель, пока она, гадина, разбирается,я и уплыву....


----------



## Андреeй (10 Сен 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А почему вы не задаете вопрос какую ЛФК вам надо делать?



Мне прописали ЛФК от остеохондроза, я сходил два раза, записал упражнения на видео, и добросовестно их делал, пока не узнал, что у меня грыжа, и с этим надо поосторожнее. Как раз сегодня вечером решил возобновить занятия, погонять кровь в ноге, чтобы она не так ныла ночью. Получилось наоборот, из-за боли не уснуть, придется кушать таблетку.

Не очень-то получается и с ходьбой, мне до работы идти километра четыре, но, почему-то, нога не расхаживается, прихожу, сажусь на свой стульчик, и не знаю куда деваться. Если утром пробежаться (сначала через боль, потом она почти уходит), то обычно день проходит хорошо. Но, к сожалению, из-за грыжи так делать нельзя, или все-таки можно, если не очень подпрыгивать?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вход в воду-Ходьба в воде-Плавание обычное-Плавание с ластами-Плавание в акваланге.
> Готовиться надо было заранее. Если не готовы, то хоть принцип постепенности соблюдайте: 5 минут спокойно-10 минут спокойно- 15 минут спокойно-20-30-5 минут соревнования и т.д.



Весной я был совсем здоровым, даже не верится, что так все повернулось, пропал летний купальный сезон, чего не случалось с не помню какого года. Надеюсь, что благодаря Вашим рекомендациям удастся безвредно накупаться. Спасибо!


----------



## Андреeй (10 Сен 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Главное в ластах - не встретить акулу. Я тут на форуме отжигаю насчет акул.(почитайте)
> В принципе, рыба нормальная. Если не сожрет. Даже польза есть: после встречи с ней, у меня стул наладился. Как вспомню-никакого эспумизана не надо....


 Ага, если удачно встретить, то проблемы с ногой могут отпасть сами-собой ))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Сен 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Федор Петрович! Вам смешно...
> А я теперь хитрый. Костюм надеваю задом-наперёд. Думаю, что если что: выпущу ложную цель, пока она, гадина, разбирается,я и уплыву....



Так охотились на медведя, раньше, на медведя шатуна.
Он всегда нападает со спины, на заднего.
Поэтому задний мужик берет палку на плечо и на палку комбенизон вешает.
Медведь нападает на заднего, на комбенизон, а передний всегда с "ружом" и хорошей реакцией.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Сен 2011)

> Мне прописали ЛФК от остеохондроза, я сходил два раза, записал упражнения на видео, и добросовестно их делал, пока не узнал, что у меня грыжа, и с этим надо поосторожнее. Как раз сегодня вечером решил возобновить занятия, погонять кровь в ноге, чтобы она не так ныла ночью. Получилось наоборот, из-за боли не уснуть, придется кушать таблетку.


Есть ЛФК профилактическое, есть по периодам боли - острая, подострая, ремиссия. И переход к следующей только при безболезненности очередной.
Заболело, перестарались, или не то делали, или то, но много.
Если был перерыв, то начинаем с самой легкой.



> Не очень-то получается и с ходьбой, мне до работы идти километра четыре, но, почему-то, нога не расхаживается, прихожу, сажусь на свой стульчик, и не знаю куда деваться. Если утром пробежаться (сначала через боль, потом она почти уходит), то обычно день проходит хорошо. Но, к сожалению, из-за грыжи так делать нельзя, или все-таки можно, если не очень подпрыгивать?



Не очень подпрыгивать.
В общем-то, когда болит -лечить надо!



> Весной я был совсем здоровым, даже не верится, что так все повернулось, пропал летний купальный сезон, чего не случалось с не помню какого года. Надеюсь, что благодаря Вашим рекомендациям удастся безвредно накупаться. Спасибо!



Если это единственное, о чем вы сожалеете, то это не страшно.

Тут где-то есть тема про Схему применения ЛФК, поищите.


----------

